# My OTHER babies :)



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

I just wanted to see if there were any other horsey people....I have two-both TB crosses. Belle is the grey, Darlin is the bay. I show in Western Games. Anybody else ride?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Stacydub, Love horses. Have always had them, up until 10 yrs. ago when we sold our last 2 and moved into town, which we hate, but getting to old to do much riding any more. Shucks, we have grandchildren older then you are. We use to raise quarter horses, had 20 head of mares and 2 stallions at one time. We rode western and participated in a lot of gynkhannas. In fact even though we do not ride any more, we still belong to a local horse club that we are life time members of, since we belonged and participated in it over 20 years. This club puts on a PRCA rodeo each year. The town that this rodeo ground, where our horse club is in actually has a motto that they go by which is called "Oakdale, the cowboy capital of the world".


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely, I too own horses that reside on my grandpa's farm. We have a palomino qh with a red roan foal, a blue roan stallion, and a black qh mare.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, I know nothing about horses, lol, I see a horse and think 'HORSE!' with no specifics with colors, rofl.

But yours are sure beautiful!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Great pics  i love the grey, i love horses, i would love a dun arabian one day (i can dream can't i)


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I am a currently horseless horsey person. I lost my old guy about two years ago, and I'm not ready for another horse yet. 

You have two very beautiful horses there! They look like sweethearts.


I am a big softie for a bay.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh sorry to hear about the loss of your horse taxtell, I know what that is like. I thought that I would never ride again after having to have my mare put down from old age to keep her free of pain in the winter time. She would lay down and struggle to get up, sometimes having frost on her body and would be so cold and looked as if she was in a lot of pain. I couldn't go with my husband that dreadful day to the vet to have her put down, but I knew it was the most humane thing to do. She gave me many years of pleasure. I won many ribbons, trophies and buckles riding this mare and we also enjoyed many years of trail riding in the mountains together, we were great buds, I'll never forget all the fun we had. RIP "Missy".


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

How do you train your dog to go ahead of & also to stay behind your horse - I really don't want the dog to get stepped on? What commands do you use & how do you enforce the commands?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

